# My usb showing as cd drive



## ules99 (Nov 15, 2008)

My usb was working fine yesterday and today when i put it in, it shows up as a "CD drive". I've tryed it on 2 computers and it shows up as a CD drive. I've put in a different usb and it works fine but when i plug this one in it shows up as a cd drive...what do i do please help




Information:
My usb is
16gb
company name written at top is "Transcend"


----------



## LoveableJunkie (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi, I had a quick look for you, and found this
http://www.eggheadcafe.com/software/aspnet/32885323/my-usb-flash-drive-thinks.aspx
Hope that helps,


----------



## ules99 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks Junkie for taking your time to look around for me, The problem is i sort of understand what could have caused it from that link but i don't think it's telling me how to remove it might just be me not understanding it....anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## LoveableJunkie (Nov 24, 2008)

What does the 'CD' contain when you open it?


----------



## ules99 (Nov 15, 2008)

The "CD" does not contain anything, When i plug in the usb a random CD drive appears (i only have 1 cd drive without the usb inside) and then when i plug it in i have 2. When i try to open it, it says "windows cannot read from the disk, the disk might be corrupted or it could be using a format that is not compatible with windows" and i can't do anything with it except for opening properties.


----------



## LoveableJunkie (Nov 24, 2008)

Then I'm guessing the 'CD' is actually the data on your USB stick, but it's trying to read it as CDFS instead of FAT... the only thing I could think to try is to manually change the driver it's installed from a CD drive to a USB Mass Storage Device driver, unfortunately I'm not sure quite how easy that'd be under XP unless you had the specific driver. What brand/make is your USB stick? The manufacturer may have a driver for it,


----------



## ules99 (Nov 15, 2008)

Information:
My usb is
16gb
company name written at top is "Transcend"


----------



## LoveableJunkie (Nov 24, 2008)

Is this it?
http://www.transcendusa.com/Products/ModDetail.asp?LangNo=0&ModNo=45


----------



## ules99 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for looking around for the right usb, but unfortunately it's not the one. On the other hand... I took a picture of my usb with my webcam Heres the link 


http://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m468/killdahobo99/Picture002.jpg

If you need another picture just let me know, i'll do anything to get this problem solved.


----------



## LoveableJunkie (Nov 24, 2008)

I want it on record that the Transcend website's search function is useless...
I doubt you have any packaging left over from it do you? If it does, can you tell me the model number?


----------



## ules99 (Nov 15, 2008)

It's been like 5 months since I've got it, and my dad bought it for me. so i do not have the bill/packaging  I've looked all over the usb and found a few numbers and letters....heres what i found... At the top of the usb on the backside it says "JF V10" then on the middle of the usb at the back side it says "507672 0653" and another one close to the same spot says " D33193" If any of these are the model number there ya go  but if not i guess Im out of luck arnt i?


----------



## LoveableJunkie (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks like you could be in luck
http://www.transcendusa.com/Products/ModDetail.asp?LangNo=0&ModNo=131
That looks like your drive to me, how important is the data on your USB stick? If it isn't important, you could try the 'Recovery Tool' they've got for download under software, but it'll wipe everything, and obviously I can't guarentee it'll work. Seeing as we now know what model it is (Jetflash V10) you could try asking Transcend for support, if the data IS important, and asking them for help gets you nowhere, I'll carry on looking around for you
Tell me how it goes


----------



## ules99 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey thank you so much! the information on my usb is actually important.. so i tried looking for the drive on the link you gave me, but when i click driver/firmware and i scroll down all i see is the recovery tool, a bunch of other things and a "windows 98 driver" is that the one i get?



edit: i thought about it...and the only information that was in there that i needed was some homework, and phone numbers...and i redid everything so its not important anymore...i installed the recovery tool and it says "the program doesnt support your UFD. (0xffff)" 

so should i try the driver instead? (win98 driver)


----------



## LoveableJunkie (Nov 24, 2008)

Seeing as they don't offer an XP driver, I doubt the one they have for download would be much good. I'd recommend you contact them to see if you can get any support from the company itself
I'll carry on trying to find a solution for you though,


----------



## ules99 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for all your help, im willing to accept anything you find


----------

